# Antec 900 or CM RC-690??????? which is better for air cooling?



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 21, 2007)

Stuff I'm looking to put in my build:
Antec 900
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811129021
maybe
COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811119137

Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16832116202

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor 
http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819115017

ASUS P5K LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131180

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820231098

EVGA 320-P2-N811-AR GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130082

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148136

Sony NEC Optiarc 18X DVD±R DVD Burner with 12X DVD-RAM Write Black SATA Model AD-7170S-0B 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827152079

CORSAIR CMPSU-520HX ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91 520W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TUV, CCC, C-tick 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139001&Tpk=Corsair+520

Scythe SCINF-1000 120mm CPU Cooler 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835185027


----------



## Chewy (Oct 21, 2007)

I would have to say the antec 900, but the rc-690 is a good case to mount a 240mm rad up top for water cooling in.

 what hardware do you plan on putting in it? if its sli elc you'll want the 900.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 21, 2007)

Both cases suck with wire management, but the Antec 900 would be the best of the 2. The Antec 900 can handle alot better air flow.


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2007)

What kind of CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 21, 2007)

bump. added stuff i plan to put in... vga might get 8800 gt if its cheaper and performs as well as gts


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 21, 2007)

64 Bit Vista runs far better than the 32 Bit version.  It also runs pretty much all 32 bit software just fine.  Driver support for me has been excellent.  I also vote for the Antec 900, I love it.  I'd also go with the 620W Corsair PSU just to give yourself that extra bit of juice to fall back on if needed for a future GPU upgrade.


----------



## pt (Oct 21, 2007)

antec 900 is the better if you're going with air


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for comments. yeah i wasnt sure to get 64bit but now i guess ill get it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 21, 2007)

CM RC-690 is better for cable management but the antec 900 has got a little more fan power but there not much room in  side there more room in the CM RC-690,


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 21, 2007)

ill say go with windows vista 32bit, because Vista 32bit and 64bit run about the same in games atm but you will need about 4gb of ram for a 64bit windows, not like 32bit windows 2gb will get you by fine, when i was using 64bit vista only think that were faster were installing programs and games and copying flies.
And you only have 2gb of ram, windows 64bit alone will uses 900Mbs-1Gb about 47% just on the desk top, and when you goto install programs that run in the background you will have even less, becuase vista 64bit uses a program to run all 32bit programs and games it use more alone, so it only leaves you really with under 1gb of ram for games.but with 32bit vista will uses about 25% 400-600Mbs when its a freash install, like the 64bit it will go up more when running more background programs.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 21, 2007)

in that case ill get 32 bit for now cause im in no need for 4 gb (yet =D)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FluJ-bDegmw
this is a guy that drilled holes in the case and placed the wires behind the mobo. seems like good cable management to me 

when is it a good time to buy computer parts without fearing that something will drop prices in few weeks or so?? im sure ill wait till after the 8800 gt to come out to see its performance compared to a gts...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 21, 2007)

8800GT is ment to be better than the GTS thats out now there will be a new GTS coming out just after the 8800GT so what abit longer.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 21, 2007)

i see thats good.  
also any recommendation on a cheaper mobo?? this one is $150, but although it seems cheap to many of yall, im trying to not spend too much on my build. it currently stands $1376.90 on newegg.com


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 21, 2007)

How about this one ECS has 2x PCI-e probley for crossfire because its a intel chipset.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 21, 2007)

the fact that theres one 2 reviews and one of em is bad doesnt make it look reliable to get. also i never heard of the company. i actually think ill stay with the mobo for now. thanks though


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 21, 2007)

ECS is Elitegroup they have been around for a longtime lol and that review on newegg.com is just some one that dosnt no what there on about, but i would still say with the asus what 69.99 buks any ways


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 22, 2007)

alright


----------



## vega22 (Oct 22, 2007)

i was looking at both and went with the cm690 because the cable management is vastly superior and it can take 140mm fans plus the 80mm behind the cpu.

i can also add a 240mm rad in the roof and a 120mm rad on the rear if i want to wc later.


----------



## ktr (Oct 22, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> i was looking at both and went with the cm690 because the cable management is vastly superior and it can take 140mm fans plus the 80mm behind the cpu.
> 
> i can also add a 240mm rad in the roof and a 120mm rad on the rear if i want to wc later.



I just built with that case for a customer and you can hide all the cables in the back! Plus very good air flow, was getting 23c with a q6600 with stock cooling and thermal paste with smart fan on ( i moved the vga fan to cpu area).


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 22, 2007)

i was thinking about that too. if only the cm690 had a better side window option. ill decide officially on what im getting later as i wait till black friday or so to hopefully get the parts cheaper.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 22, 2007)

just looking at the other stuff tho, the optiarc drive is a slightly different shade (its matt and a touch charcoal) of black to the case, now i know this might sound trivial but trust me it stands out a mile when your looking at it. i also have an lg rom which matches the cases black perfectly and i am going to replace my rw with another lg drive next month.

this one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136120

you might also want a look at this too, 10 bucks cheaper after the rebate.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks.. reallly thought about it till now


----------



## J-Man (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the Antec 900. Great case.


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey.

I would definatly go with the 900. I must say that I enjoy the case alot. For stock fans, they are quiet as hell. I notice only when I turn them all on high. For now I run them all on medium except the rear 120.

I enjoy the window alot, and since you seem to like your new build, go with it. Cooling, I never see my Q go above 40. I had many people refer me to that case. Plus, you don't have any annoying doors or such to bother you. And the little tray is a great thing. I put my phoenix in it so its easy to find, as well as my keys. 

I must say the only flaw I have seen is dust may build a bit more due to the openings. But I think any system will do that no matter the whole sizes. It however is not a big issue at all. YOur taking the time to custom build, so I assume you know how to take care of your system. 

As for cable managment. Some people complain about this. Yes it can be messy, but I still am tweaking with it. I mounted the HDD below my CD/floppy so I can keep the bottom fan completly open. It has yet to go over 31c.

Here is a diagram:





Also, I use this on my Q: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

Otherwise, you seem to have a great system. Hope I was of some help. Let me know how your build goes.

-Andrew



EDIT: Just to let you know, your case back will not have the rear grill looking thing below the fan, it may be 2 holes instead with rubber teeth things. I use these to string out the rear fan controller.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks =D

yeah i really like the antec 900 too, i only like the 690 for it being cheaper and 7 fans but has no window which just makes the 690 look too plain. 

i plan to oc to get more bang for the bucks also. ive seen some antec 900's where the owners had put the optival drives on bottom and the front 120mm fans on top. does that lower the temperature more since it goes more directly onto the mobo?


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 23, 2007)

nguyenpeter76 said:


> thanks =D
> 
> yeah i really like the antec 900 too, i only like the 690 for it being cheaper and 7 fans but has no window which just makes the 690 look too plain.
> 
> i plan to oc to get more bang for the bucks also. ive seen some antec 900's where the owners had put the optival drives on bottom and the front 120mm fans on top. does that lower the temperature more since it goes more directly onto the mobo?



From what I understand and can see, optical drives don't put out that much heat. HDD somewhat, but not as much as your core parts (CPU, ram?, mobo, ect...) These are the biggers. Also, optical drives on bottom are asking me personally to break my drive. I always have a little something for it to catch on. But that is just me. Some put their case on the floor, so that to me is asking for trouble. I mount my drive there to because I have the 8800GTX, which is a baheameth in size. This lets me stablize my airflow as well. I have a little more manageing to do, but its fairly good. Just don't crap hang out all over and you should be fine.

EDIT: Ill post my pics and crap when I'm not feeling lazy one day.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 25, 2007)

However the antec 900 is a pain in the arse to setup... the antec 900 is superior in terms of the fans it has but thats about it. Everything else could have been designed better honestly. Dust isnt a small flaw, its a MAJOR flaw, it really depends on where you live, a new house dust wont be a problem, but if your house is somewhat older, you're definately going to have masses of dust forced into it. CM 690 like all CM cases has the foam dust filters that dont really impede airflow at the same as effectively trapping dust. 

In contrast to all the other cases I've worked with, this is the one i don't like to work with. The result is great but overall, i'd lean towards the CM 690.

Air cooling isnt everything


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

if only the 690 had a side window like the antec instead.. im in new house so dust wont be as a big deal


----------



## fairytale00 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey my friend got the Antec 900 and , work well .


----------



## SMACK900 (Oct 29, 2007)

Now here's a good potential article.

Budget cooling case shootout *Antec 900 Vs Coolermaster 690*

All fans installed, same config in both PC's running side by side in the same environmental conditions.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 29, 2007)

SMACK900 said:


> Now here's a good potential article.
> 
> Budget cooling case shootout *Antec 900 Vs Coolermaster 690*
> 
> All fans installed, same config in both PC's running side by side in the same environmental conditions.



heck yeah.


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 30, 2007)

nguyenpeter76 said:


> if only the 690 had a side window like the antec instead.. im in new house so dust wont be as a big deal



http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=3168

Your solution my friend. Factory made too.


----------

